
The choice for Theora, by Fronteers - kilian
http://fronteers.nl/about/theora-choice
======
ZeroGravitas
Mostly summarizing Mozilla's position (probably for the benefit of the
original dutch audience) and adding their support.

Two minor mistakes/omissions:

* Opera has been clear from the start that their support of Ogg Theora is ideological not financial, i.e. they believe in W3C promotion of open standards

* Safari can play HTML5 Ogg Theora if you install the Xiph Quicktime component: <http://www.xiph.org/quicktime/>

They could have mentioned the Java fallback for Theora on IE and Safari (if
they don't have the plugin) but it's only recently been rescued from
clunkiness by some Wikipedia funded work so I can't really blame them:

[http://www.kaltura.org/project/HTML5_Video_Media_JavaScript_...](http://www.kaltura.org/project/HTML5_Video_Media_JavaScript_Library)

------
rwolf
I like to hear pro Theora stories as much as the next guy, but the copy:

 _...We, Fronteers, the Dutch organization for front-end web developers, are
increasingly being looked at to provide guidance..._

Is a little hard to take.

~~~
svl
Point. The equivalent dutch phrase didn't really have a good translation, and
that sentence thus came our rather tortured. Let me see if I can make that a
bit more palatable.

Edit: I turned it into "Fronteers is increasingly being looked at to provide
best practices". It's still not quite what I meant to say, but comes closer.

